# PS3 not connecting to TV



## Nick16 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi all,

Im hoping someone on here has experienced this, or might have a solution.


Last night my PS3 wouldn't connect via HDMI to my Samsung TV. It was working the day before as normal.


I have tried the cable in HDMI slot 1 and 2 and the relevant source setting on the TV.

I have tried another cable copying the above

I have tried holding the ON button down for 5 secs to bring up the HDMI connection screen. (i get one beep after the 5 secs, then nothing, the screen still flicks between no connection and a blank screen)


I have updated the TV and the playstation to the latest settings and still nothing.

Everything is plugged in the right slot and turned on!

The PS3 wants to connect to 720p and that is what the HDMI channel comes up with anyway. I have also tried it on 1080p.


Everything works fine on a Samsung television in another room, including the original HDMI cable. - it connects as normal, and i can also hold down the ON button and get the HDMI connection screen.


I have checked another HDMI device (laptop) and it connects fine to the TV also.

The TV is only a year old, and has been spot on so far.


----------



## castle (29 Nov 2016)

First thing I'd think is that your tv is bummed; but it sounds like the update has changed your video settings. 

turn the PS3 off by holding down the On button so it shows a red LED; then hold ON button down until it beeps 3 times. this should bring up the recovery menu.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Nov 2016)

Nick16 said:


> I have tried holding the ON button down for 5 secs to bring up the HDMI connection screen. (i get one beep after the 5 secs, then nothing, the screen still flicks between no connection and a blank screen)


Should hold it down until you get two beeps that should sort it, otherwise check if the TV has an HDCP options that you can disable on the HDMI port!


----------



## Nick16 (30 Nov 2016)

No updates were done before the problem, so they shouldnt have caused it. 

Ive tried holding it down it numerous ways and i never get two beeps together. 
One beep when you turn it on, and the second after 5 seconds. 
It brings up a screeb saying 'a new HDMI connection has been found, do you wish to use it?'

Then after clicking yes, 'can you read this screen' - yes. (Its Checking my video settings)

All that comes up on my other TVs, not my main TV. I dont get anything come up after the beeps. 

Convienently, the TV is out of warranty for 1 month


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Nov 2016)

I can help,

your tv is probably 1080i rather than 1080p.. Ive had this problem also. You have to change the settings on the ps3 to 1080i rather than p or vice versa.


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Nov 2016)

my tv is also a samsung one, samsung are poor quality in my experience. I do have another samsung tv which doesn't have this problem.

its the older one that has the problem it has like a glowing blue light under the samsung logo but i don't know the model number.


----------



## Nick16 (30 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion, i will look into this. Any idea how to change it? I assume its in the settings menu? 

We have had samsung TVs in the house for about 8 years (4 of them) and they have always been spot on. I replaced my original 21 inch with a new 32, and now i have an issue! 
Its wierd that has worked fine for a year and suddenly shifts settings (if you are right)


----------



## dan4x4 (30 Nov 2016)

Screen settings if my memory is right, it will be this honestly. Used to do it to me all the time back in the day when i used to switch it to another room. You have to change the settings on the tv that works.


----------



## Nick16 (1 Dec 2016)

Unfortunately the myth continues. 
All four boxes were already ticked in the screen settings
576p
720p
1080i
1080p

I tried unticking the 1080i and 1080p alternately and starting up again, to no avail. 

Next suggestion please?


----------



## dan4x4 (1 Dec 2016)

drop it off at an orphanage and ask for a ps4 for christmas is my only suggestion. or try sell it on eBay ha


----------



## Nelson (1 Dec 2016)

Don't know if this will help.
http://community.us.playstation.com...rough-my-HDMI-cable-Help/td-p/30259694/page/3


----------



## Nick16 (2 Dec 2016)

I will give this a try tonight thanks! 

Its odd because i know the TV works, i know the HDMI ports work and i know the PS3 works, so it must be the connection between the two. 
On a side note, i would be loathed to throw the PS3 away anyway because i wouldnt want to buy a 4 when the 5 cant be that far off? (A year / 18 months?)


----------



## Nick16 (2 Dec 2016)

Nelson said:


> Don't know if this will help.
> http://community.us.playstation.com...rough-my-HDMI-cable-Help/td-p/30259694/page/3



I now have a working PS3. 
You absolute legend, thank you so much for your help, and everyone else that chipped in. 
Who knew aquatic gardeners are also tech wizards?


----------



## Nelson (2 Dec 2016)

You must have been going cold turkey .


----------



## Nick16 (2 Dec 2016)

I dont play it alot, but its useful for DVDs and TV shows etc. 
Probably THE most annoying little problem it could have been


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Dec 2016)

Time to upgrade to a PS4  now you have an excuse!


----------

